# American Idol "Top 12 girls performance show" 3/2/2011 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Time for the girls night.

Ta-Tynisa - It was just okay for me. Not the greatest and pretty forgettable.

Naima - "Summertime" - I thought she did pretty good. Definitely better than Ta-Tynisa.

Kendra - I thought it was pretty good. The note at the end of a little iffy but other than that not bad.

Rachel - I really wanted to like her because I thought she was a cutey. That wasn't good for me at all. Was that Criminal by Fiona Apple??? Holy crapola that was bad! That arrangement was criminal!

Karen - I liked it, good vocals and really good. Plus a little bilingual singing.

Lauren - I thought she brought it and did really good.

Ashthon - Not too bad. I liked it.

Julie - Another girl I liked and she's a real beauty. However a pretty meh performance in my uneducated opinion.

Haley - I liked some parts of the song but sounds a little forced at times. Overall not horrible but not super good either.

Thia - I thought she did very well. Took a chance at the beginning doing acapella there.

Lauren Alaina - I thought it was pretty good but of the 15 year old's Thia did the best tonight.

Pia - I thought she did really really good and blew the competition out of the water. 

For sure not making the top 5 girls is Rachel. That arrangement was just bizarre and won't going over well.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I like Rachel- she's quirky!

ETA:
Lauren Turner has been my fave girl all along.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

That was a bizarre arrangement of "Criminal."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Definitely did not like Ta-tanisa, Julie, or Rachel.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Never liked Rachel and even if America could vote through the top 15 women she'd get cut tonight. No mass appeal at all on all levels. 

Girls a bit bland. Makes me think if we could vote without gender we would have mostly men in the top 10.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Thia and Lauren A are my favorites tonight


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Honestly, the boys overall are a better group than the girls, IMO.

But little blond Lauren has been my favorite of the girls since the auditions.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Pia has emerged as a new favorite. I absolutely, positively loved her version of I'll Stand By You! Fan-freaking-tastic!!

Thia - I thought they let her through only to have the cute 15 yr old but she nailed that song! The Irene Cara version is one of my favorite songs and she did it great justice. I played it over again while I walked away from the TV and it sounded even better. Sounded so much more mature than her age. And incredibly gutsy to start it acapella.

Lauren made it look effortless! This girl should make a very deep run in the competition. Really good performance. 

Naima did a good job on Summertime. I liked the performance

Karen Rodriguez - Not a huge fan of the song as I think it has been overdone but her voice was beautiful and she did it really, really well. 

Those would probably be my top 5. The runner-ups were probably 

Kendra Chantelle
Haley Reinhart


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> Honestly, the boys overall are a better group than the girls, IMO.


WOW - I cannot believe you said that - I came on to say the exact OPPOSITE.

The GIRLS ARE AMAZING and the boys are merely mediocre.

This is where I get annoyed cause the top 10 should be 7 ladies and 3 guys.

Those girls BROUGHT it.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Honestly, the boys overall are a better group than the girls, IMO.
> 
> But little blond Lauren has been my favorite of the girls since the auditions.


I gotta disagree, the boys had a few standouts but I think overall the girls are stronger. Of course I have an overall affinity for female vocalists in general so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I also thought the guys were better. A lot of the performances tonight were pretty boring. The only standout for me was Karen Rodriguez.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Maui said what I was going to say, in both posts.

I was very disappointed in Julie. I thought she could have gone all the way to the end, but she was mediocre tonight. Pia was outstanding, one of the best single performances I have seen on Idol. If it was for sale, I would buy it.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Needs more CELINE DION


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Katharine McPhee









Pia Toscano


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Wife thinks pia has a huge forehead.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

The girls were a real snoozefest tonight, they all did great CELINE DION impressions. All great singers (except the first one) but not one that I would rewind and watch again. 

The guys are not as strong but at least a few of them were somewhat fun to watch. The Adam Lambert wannabee doing a Judas Priest is something I thought I would never hear on AI so I hope he does not get voted out but his shtick will get old quickly.

It looks like Randy Jackson has to take on the Simon role as Jenifer and Steven pretty much like everyone. I miss Simon telling the truth and giving some tough love.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

*Best of the Night:*

*Pia* - That was great! Best overall this week. I thought she was good before but as J-Lo said, Pia was holding out on us before. She's a contender.

*Really Good:*

*Thia *- Beautiful. Not a stop you in your tracks song, but she's got a stop you in your tracks voice.

*Kendra* - She's a dark horse. Not that she can win, but she's good enough to hang around for a while. I thought she was a Colbie Caillat look-alike and sound-alike (which is not a bad thing to be) and she showed she's got some pipes and can do more than that.

*Lauren A.* - she is always good and brought a nice energy to her performance (which was generally lacking from the others tonight).
*
Nothing Special:*

*Haley* - seems like someone imitating a sexy, bluesy singer rather than a sexy, bluesy singer.

*Ta-Tynisa* - Ta-Ta, Ta-Tynisa. Maybe the worst overall this week. Right there with Jordan.

*Lauren T* - good voice but forgettable

*Pageant Performers*
*Karen* - nice job pandering to the Spanish-speaking audience, Karen. I don't think it was enough, though.

*Julie* - She's gorgeous and charming but that was her worst vocal performance. Not that it was bad but it wasn't enough. Wrong song. I'll miss Julie and her poofy miniskirts.
*
Lounge Acts:*
*Naima* - she's better than that performance. That was pretty hokey.

*Ashton *- I just put on my skin-tight black v-neck t-shirt so I can type this: That's like something you'd hear on a cruise ship.

*Rachel* - I'm stunned by how bad this was. I was looking forward to hearing her do "Criminal" and I hope Fiona Apple doesn't hunt her down and kill her for murdering this song. Criminal is a smoldering, sexy song and Rachel could have nailed it if she hadn't messed with the arrangement. It seemed like a joke the way she did it. Too bad because she has the talent to go a long way, but that ain't happening.

I don't think Julie and Rachel will make the cut based on these performances, but I hope they get another shot via the wildcard.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I also think the girls are stronger than the guys this year. Hopefully the guys just had an off week and will get better, I did have high hopes for them after seeing the top 12 named. 

As for last night I think the top 5 will be:

Pia 
Karen 
Thia
Lauren A.
Julie (meh performance but she's got the look that sells)

Bubble:

Kendra
Haley
Naima 

Really disappointed in Rachel, I was expecting her to make a run. She'll have to hope for a wildcard which might be out of her reach now.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was kind of surprised that given that this was going to be a huge cut-down night numbers-wise that there were a fair number of 'old-school'-type songs. I just didn't think that style would be one that garner a larger number of the average Idol voting block. I could wind up being proven very wrong, but I just didn't think those songs would be the style to garner the numbers to get through the vote.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Cainebj said:


> WOW - I cannot believe you said that - I came on to say the exact OPPOSITE.
> 
> The GIRLS ARE AMAZING and the boys are merely mediocre.
> 
> ...


Funny how opinions vary. I think the exact opposite of you. I can easily name 7 guys I'd put through and not so easy think of 3 girls. I think a few of the girls will get through by default but a few guys that deserve to be there over these girls will lose. I hate this half and half crap they do every year. Should be just the top 10 vote getters of the entire top 24.

And when oh WHEN will these idiots learn? You cannot do Kelly Clarkson. Just no.

Pia brought it. Everyone else can go home.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Wife thinks pia has a huge forehead.


fivehead


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I was kind of surprised that given that this was going to be a huge cut-down night numbers-wise that there were a fair number of 'old-school'-type songs. I just didn't think that style would be one that garner a larger number of the average Idol voting block. I could wind up being proven very wrong, but I just didn't think those songs would be the style to garner the numbers to get through the vote.


IMO song choice is always the key to everything, double especially on sudden death nights. You have one chance- one. Unless you are really, really talented and confident don't waste it on a retro, artsy, or obscure song and don't mess with it too much. Some, but not a lot.
They need to sing something viewers like but had _forgotten_ they liked,- an "Oh yeah, that's a really great song. I _loved_ that song!"
Tonight's gonna be interesting, fer sure.

ETA:
Elimination song for this season has been announced:


Spoiler



David Cook doing The Simple Minds Don't You (Forget About Me).
Yay Cook, boo cover.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I really liked Julie and wanted her to do good but there was too much background singing. She would have been better off singing by herself with minimal or no background singing.

As for Karen... This is AMERICAN Idol, not Spanish idol. I feel that was a stunt to bring in more votes. Not good Dawg. 

Am I the first to say, bring back Simon? At least Randy is more honest in the judging. IMHO.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jeepair said:


> As for Karen... This is AMERICAN Idol, not Spanish idol. I feel that was a stunt to bring in more votes. Not good Dawg.


:down::down:

I was actually thinking that a Latin recording artist is something that AI hasn't had for the most part, nor have we had a really good Latin voice on pop radio for a while.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

jeepair said:


> As for Karen... This is AMERICAN Idol, not Spanish idol. I feel that was a stunt to bring in more votes. Not good Dawg.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

jeepair said:


> As for Karen... This is AMERICAN Idol, not Spanish idol. I feel that was a stunt to bring in more votes. Not good Dawg.
> IMHO.


Wow. Really? 
A good voice is a good voice.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesda said:


> fivehead


:up:

I'm gonna steal that. And not give you credit.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Pretty lackluster, I thought. I only liked Pia. The rest, I didn't get. The girl who sang "Fallin" was pretty good.

Everyone says you can't do "Summertime" because Fantasia did it. I agree, but for a different reason. Fantasia doing it made me hate it forever.

The arrangement on Criminal was terrible.

I'm having trouble differentiating between Haley and Kendra. And, this morning, I'm having trouble remembering what either of them sang. (I miss Kamakzie telling us in the OP ). (OK, I looked it up. "Fallin" was Haley).

In a week where more than half of you could go home, you need to bring it with songs people know and like. Half of them seemed not to understand that. 

It seems our discussion of the wildcard round in yesterday's thread was wrong. Seacrest said that tomorrow night (now tonight), we will learn the top 10 and the wild card picks. Looks like we're going straight to the finals next week. Good choice.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

ADG said:


> Wow. Really?
> A good voice is a good voice.


If she had better voice, she could have pulled it off. Pia could have sung her entire song in Spanish and it would have been great.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

aindik said:


> It seems our discussion of the wildcard round in yesterday's thread was wrong. Seacrest said that tomorrow night (now tonight), we will learn the top 10 and the wild card picks. Looks like we're going straight to the finals next week. Good choice.


I really wish they were more clear on how things are going this week. I could swear Nigel tweeted that they were picking WC next week. Then I read my guide still saying this week and now you're saying Seacrest said this week. Did he say that on the show? I may have stopped paying attention after the judges gave Pia their critiques. I should know better as he always does that during end credits.

Either way, good. I didn't want the WC dragged out.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I really wish they were more clear on how things are going this week. I could swear Nigel tweeted that they were picking WC next week. Then I read my guide still saying this week and now you're saying Seacrest said this week. Did he say that on the show? I may have stopped paying attention after the judges gave Pia their critiques. I should know better as he always does that during end credits.
> 
> Either way, good. I didn't want the WC dragged out.


He said it on the show, at some point before the final performance. I'm pretty sure I remember him saying it while he was standing behind the judges' table introducing something. It might have been during the same time that he announced (again) that we'll see Jennifer Lopez's video tonight.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

aindik said:


> He said it on the show, at some point before the final performance. I'm pretty sure I remember him saying it while he was standing behind the judges' table introducing something. It might have been during the same time that he announced (again) that we'll see Jennifer Lopez's video tonight.


Oh well that explains it then. I was probably on the computer in between performances. I don't even remember them mentioning her video.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

aindik said:


> It seems our discussion of the wildcard round in yesterday's thread was wrong. Seacrest said that tomorrow night (now tonight), we will learn the top 10 and the wild card picks. Looks like we're going straight to the finals next week. Good choice.


That was taped last Monday.
We heard about their thinking about doing it differently yesterday after boys night results were known (to them).


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> That was taped last Monday.
> We heard about their thinking about doing it differently yesterday after boys night results were known (to them).


I would think they'd have edited that out if they had changed their minds between the taping and yesterday.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> Katharine McPhee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmmmm.....










No. IMO.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Sorry, but no. And it's not close.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

jeepair said:


> As for Karen... This is AMERICAN Idol, not Spanish idol. I feel that was a stunt to bring in more votes. Not good Dawg.
> 
> Am I the first to say, bring back Simon? At least Randy is more honest in the judging. IMHO.


Huh? Simon would tell you it's a SINGING CONTEST, and Karen sang beautifully.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Doesnt matter what language she sang in. She was bland and boring.


My fast forward button is worn out.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

It seems dialidol is giving Tatynisa all kinds of love. She wasn't even in my top 8. I use to check them a few times in previous seasons and was surprised that they were fairly accurate. I'm just not seeing it this time.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> Ummmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a big McPhee phan, but I think Pia is in her league. With those photos, you're comparing the early-stages-of-the-competition Pia with the glammed-up late-stages-of-Idol or post-Idol McPhee. Kat was pretty frumpy looking in AI until she got her Hollywood makeover (still beautiful but not the person in that photo). Vocally Pia seems to be on Kat's level. Hard to say for sure because it's early, but I'm not as dismissive as some of that comparison.

I can see Pia's Idol career paralleling McPhee's - she comes into her own as a vocalist early on and becomes a favorite, she loses a couple pounds (not saying she needs to but just watch) and lets the wardrobe/makeup/style people work their magic on her, then she loses in the finale to a goofy, lovable throw-back guy (Casey).


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

How about these pictures. Shows Katherine when she auditioned and when she was singing on Idol. I give Pia the advantage in this stage of their careers.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

brettatk said:


> How about this picture. Shows Katherine when she auditioned and when she was singing on Idol. I give Pia the advantage in this stage of their careers.


Thank you. Now it's a fair fight.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow - I had no idea until I looked at the "Cast & Crew" information that Steven Tyler is over 62 years old!!!! Wouldn't have guessed that.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I've liked Lauren A's performances all along and last night was no exception. She's a cute kid with a good personality and a voice that can rock. She is my pick to win.

Thia might of had a vocally better performance but it wasn't fun for me.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Doesnt matter what language she sang in. She was bland and boring.


In your opinion


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Katharine McPhee
> 
> 
> 
> ...





brettatk said:


> How about these pictures. Shows Katherine when she auditioned and when she was singing on Idol. I give Pia the advantage in this stage of their careers.


Fixed the cropping for a better comparison. The McPhee pic is from IMDB. As already posted, she has been polished since her debut on AI. Can't believe how plain she looked in the audition phase.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

brettatk said:


> It seems dialidol is giving Tatynisa all kinds of love. She wasn't even in my top 8. I use to check them a few times in previous seasons and was surprised that they were fairly accurate. I'm just not seeing it this time.


Yeah, I can't see that at all either. I think she was probably second worst of the night... sharp and scream-y throughout the entire song.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

They have internet voting now, in addition to the proliferation of text messaging that has been going on in the past 3 years or so (since AT&T got the iPhone). I'm wondering how accurate DialIdol can be at this point.

Doesn't it dial with an old fashioned modem? What percentage of computers in use in 2011 have modems connected to landlines?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

ADG said:


> In your opinion


My opinion is fact.

Check wikipedia.


----------

